# XML import from Cubase to Sibelius 7



## doubleattack (Jun 11, 2012)

I have made some scores in Cubase; the notation program there is ok, but finally I decided to work for scoring with Sibelius.

So I've made some xml-files for importing in Sibelius 7. It works almost perfectly - but one thing gets me annoying: Every pagebreaks of Cubase after importing as a xml-file in Sibelius is showed there with a new key and clef. I've tried out everything, seems to me there is no other solution than delete them manually. 

Does anybody know something about this subject? Maybe a better workaround in Sibelius or a trick to avoid in Cubase the pagebreaks? (The are still in a score there, even if you didn't use the auto layout tool.)


----------

